# How many Malts do training?



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am just wondering how many people take their dogs to training/obedience/agility, etc... classes.

I LOVE taking Jax and he is a very quick learner and incredibly smart! however, we never have any small dogs in our classes. The smallest dogs we've had were in Puppy classes and that was a Westie and a Miniature Dachshund (but they rarely came). In Joey's puppy class there's a little Terrier mix (I see a trend with Terriers taking classes  )

Any way... in our more advanced classes there are NO small dogs. We have all big dogs: Aussie, Weim, Doodle of some form, Lab, and a Husky! 

If you don't take your dogs to classes, why not? Is it because YOU don't want to go? Because you don't feel your pup needs it? Etc...

Thanks for any input!  Just want to feed my curiosity!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mostly I've not taken them to classes because i couldn't find a trainer I liked that was within a reasonable distance of my home. I've had great success with training at home though. I feel like so long as they have the basics (sit, stay, come, leave it) down really well, then we're doing good. Of course I couldn't resist throwing in a few other commands like roll over, play dead, and shake in there. They love these at home sessions and are very well behaved in public and with other people. I think so long as the dog is learning well with what you are teaching at home and is properly socialized, then not doing formal classes is acceptable.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love doing training with my pups. I never even thought about doing it with my first maltese until I went to the Maltese Specialty in 2001 and saw the Malts in the obedience ring. I came home and signed up my two boys. Actually, Cloud went to class with me and Clouseau had my mom as his handler in classes. Cloud went on to get his CD obedience title when he was 12 years old. Cameo got her CGC, did training in Rally obedience and went on to use her obedience lessons by becoming a therapy dog. Caly went through the obedience training, but since she has some fear agression I never put her through the CGC test. Cadeau has graduated puppy kindergarten. He has been in conformation classes and we are still looking for a good obedience class for him (I didn't like the first facility we tried to sign up for), but I do work with him at home. Still, a class would be helpful as I need the regular meeting times to keep us motivated. 

I love doing obedience and I love Rally. We also have done some play agility in our classes. I think it is a fantastic way of learning to communicate with our dogs and it helps us to see how smart they really are. :thmbup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it would be awesome to take Micky to some training classes, but as it is right now, I can't really take him anywhere but the groomer's or the vet's. My grandma gets very upset when he's not there with her. When we took him to the vet's for his dental, she flipped out. She thought that I'd stolen him and was going to sell him. Even though we tried telling her that he was just at the vet's she was so convinced that he was gone for good just because he was gone for the day. It's really too stressful for her to take Micky anywhere really. I've been meaning to work with him at home. I've had him since September, but I still haven't really done much training. He knows sit and dance right now. Better than nothing, but I'd love to get him doing other things of course.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 30 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716347


> Mostly I've not taken them to classes because i couldn't find a trainer I liked that was within a reasonable distance of my home. I've had great success with training at home though. I feel like so long as they have the basics (sit, stay, come, leave it) down really well, then we're doing good. Of course I couldn't resist throwing in a few other commands like roll over, play dead, and shake in there. They love these at home sessions and are very well behaved in public and with other people. I think so long as the dog is learning well with what you are teaching at home and is properly socialized, then not doing formal classes is acceptable.[/B]


I think training at home is great, but I really enjoy the classes. Jax has issues with larger dogs, but I get to work on it all the time!  


QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 30 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716349


> I love doing training with my pups. I never even thought about doing it with my first maltese until I went to the Maltese Specialty in 2001 and saw the Malts in the obedience ring. I came home and signed up my two boys. Actually, Cloud went to class with me and Clouseau had my mom as his handler in classes. Cloud went on to get his CD obedience title when he was 12 years old. Cameo got her CGC, did training in Rally obedience and went on to use her obedience lessons by becoming a therapy dog. Caly went through the obedience training, but since she has some fear agression I never put her through the CGC test. Cadeau has graduated puppy kindergarten. He has been in conformation classes and we are still looking for a good obedience class for him (I didn't like the first facility we tried to sign up for), but I do work with him at home. Still, a class would be helpful as I need the regular meeting times to keep us motivated.
> 
> I love doing obedience and I love Rally. We also have done some play agility in our classes. I think it is a fantastic way of learning to communicate with our dogs and it helps us to see how smart they really are. :thmbup:[/B]


I think Malts look beautiful when they are doing a job!  Jax has his CGC, but I think he only passed because of being in the training facility. He knew he had to behave there! Since he still has issues with larger dogs he probably wouldn't pass. I would love to do Rally, but we don't have one around here. The classes I'm doing now are great and I think will be wonderful for us. I too, need the regular meetings to keep me motivated. I want Jax to be the best in the class and prove that the little one is smart and well behaved! Hopefully closer to summer the trainer will start doing her agility classes. I'll do that with Jax, but it'll be more like Rally because I don't want to hurt his knees. So we shall see...

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jan 30 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716352


> I think it would be awesome to take Micky to some training classes, but as it is right now, I can't really take him anywhere but the groomer's or the vet's. My grandma gets very upset when he's not there with her. When we took him to the vet's for his dental, she flipped out. She thought that I'd stolen him and was going to sell him. Even though we tried telling her that he was just at the vet's she was so convinced that he was gone for good just because he was gone for the day. It's really too stressful for her to take Micky anywhere really. I've been meaning to work with him at home. I've had him since September, but I still haven't really done much training. He knows sit and dance right now. Better than nothing, but I'd love to get him doing other things of course.[/B]


Aww, I feel badly for your Grandma (and you). It's great she loves him so much though. 

I think training classes just really helped give me the tools to teach Jax things and keep me motivated. I'm mostly interested in behaviors that make him well mannered not necessarily "tricks". I think my favorite command we learned is "Leave It". I can drop things on the floor (like chocolate, onions, etc...) and just say "Leave It" and he'll back away and look at me. I never realized how well behaved he is until we got Joey!  I look forward to classes every week and love seeing Jax learn!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I loved taking Nikki to training classes. I think she enjoyed it as well.

I'm even thinking about learning to be a trainer someday, that's how much I enjoyed it.

I really want to enroll Nikki in an agility class, but I don't have the money right now.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I took Karli to puppy class and to Level I. The best trainer in town is about 45 minutes away and that's somewhat of a dis-incentive for me. I would love to take more classes though. I'd at least like to get Karli CGC certified. 






Joy


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison and I went to training classes last summer. The first class had four dogs - she was the smallest. The second class it was just us and a Goldendoodle. After that it was just us (perhaps everyone else was intimidated by her intelligence!). Anyway, the last six classes were private lessons! We learned a lot and most importantly, I learned just how very smart she is!

Our trainer doesn't do agility (yet) but does "fly ball" - has anyone had experience with that?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie has been in two obedience classes and has his CGC. He has done some agility. I would love to continue taking classes with him, but almost all of the classes are at night. I really prefer daytime classes. Bogie's classes always started out with big dogs and some small dogs. Interesting enough, all the big dogs dropped out, and they were the ones that needed it the most. I am going to continue to look for more classes for Bogie. He loves it.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie went to a Small Dog Obedience class at the local SPCA.

We chose it because it was the only small dog class around. I didn't want him with large dogs. Some of the small dogs are even too big/rough with him.

It was an okay class. Not great.

I am taking my miniature poodle pup through the Sirius Dog Training courses right now (created by Ian Dunbar) but there is a giant Akita pup there that horrifies her! She sees him and runs to the other side of the room (it is an off leash class).

I wish there were Toy Dog Obedience classes somewhere for Wolfie to continue.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Parker has always been in some sort of training class. First, it was basic obedience when he was a puppy, then it was a tricks and games class. Then as of last spring, he's been in agility classes, and we just started rally classes. We tried flyball and freestyle dance, too. Besides his classes, he goes to lots of socials, playdates and other dog related activities. My dog has more of a social life than me. 

I love the classes, though. There's a bond between a dog and owner that develops at these classes. It's also fun for the dog, not to mention great physical and mental stimulation for them. But then again, Parker isn't much of a housebound dog. He needs activities.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Jan 31 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716547


> Parker has always been in some sort of training class. First, it was basic obedience when he was a puppy, then it was a tricks and games class. Then as of last spring, he's been in agility classes, and we just started rally classes. We tried flyball and freestyle dance, too. Besides his classes, he goes to lots of socials, playdates and other dog related activities. My dog has more of a social life than me.
> 
> I love the classes, though. There's a bond between a dog and owner that develops at these classes. It's also fun for the dog, not to mention great physical and mental stimulation for them. But then again, Parker isn't much of a housebound dog. He needs activities.[/B]



Oh, and he belongs to an organzation that visits nursing homes as a "therapy dog." But we only went once cause I got terribly sick from that visit! We'll go back again, though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmmm...I thought everyone went to a few dog classes every week LOL 

First of all, I purposefully purchased dogs that would not make great housepets without doing many activities to keep their brains busy. Classes are a way of life in our house. My dogs love the one-on-one activity and Roo in particular has his buddies to play with before/after class. Soda has his CGC and CD and 2/3 of his RN. Roo has his CGC. Both dogs particularly enjoy agility classes. 

I do feel a puppy/basic obedience class is an essential part of socialization for my dogs. It is such a great experience for them. 

Most of our classes have larger dogs as the majority. So long as the class is properly managed, this has never been an issue for me. The last two days Soda showed for his CD, his stays were between a dobie and a German Shepherd. He could have cared less.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri did agility until last summer when his trainer retired from teaching to focus on showing her own dogs. I was/am so sad, because Perri was doing well. There aren't others around here that I know of, and I was already driving 25 minutes each way to that class. It was all bigger dogs and a KCC Spaniel. Perri didn't have any interest in them, except one of the trainer's puppies he would occasionally see at the end and an Aussie that he absolutely had it out for for some reason. It never bothered him but he just did not like it!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, I'm the dumb one here. :hiding: I'd love for Gracie to do some of these things, I know she would love them. I really think she would love agility training, but is that too hard on their knees? But mainly, could someone please tell me what CGC, CD, RN, etc. all mean?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If a dog has good knees and is taught safe ways to navigate the equipment, agility is just fine. 

CGC is Canine Good Citizen. This means the dog has passed the CGC test. You can check out akc.org to find out more about what the test entails. It is designed to demonstrate your dog is well-mannered and socialized. 

CD is Companion Dog. It is the title for the first level of competitive obedience with AKC. The dog has to have 3 qualifying scores to obtain the title. 

RN is Rally Novice. It is the first title for AKC Rally obedience. This is a fun obedience course where you make your way through signs with skills you must complete.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 31 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716859


> If a dog has good knees and is taught safe ways to navigate the equipment, agility is just fine.
> 
> CGC is Canine Good Citizen. This means the dog has passed the CGC test. You can check out akc.org to find out more about what the test entails. It is designed to demonstrate your dog is well-mannered and socialized.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! So far, her knees are good, and she runs and jumps like a little maniac! I know she would love the agility training. As far as the other goes, looks like the CGC would be a good place to start. She seems to be well-socialized, but the manners ... well, sometimes good, sometimes not as good!  Thanks again for the info!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I take Daisy to training classes. She does not need them but I thought it would be fun to do them with her. She is a smart little girl and she does love learning new things. We are working on getting her Canine Good Citizenship Certification. After we achieve that goal we will be working on agility. I do have the small dog agility equipment here for the training course and have been working with Daisy to get her comfortable with it. She does love to run, jump and have fun, lol. We already completed basic obedience where she was the only one to pass with flying colors. Soon we will be going to the next level up training classes. In her first set of training classes there was only one other small dog (chi) and the rest were all big dogs. When it came to playtime, I did get a bit nervous because they all played rough and I remember the small chi constantly getting ran over by the larger dogs. So Daisy always hid by me during play time. There was a few times when the larger dogs were busy at the other end of the room where she would play a little with the chi but the chi was more interested in what the larger dogs were doing. So those moments never really lasted that long. I hope that there will be more smaller dogs in the next group of training classes. I was not too crazy about Daisy being mingled in with the larger ones. Especially since she is so small.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jan 31 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716886


> Thank you so much! So far, her knees are good, and she runs and jumps like a little maniac! I know she would love the agility training. As far as the other goes, looks like the CGC would be a good place to start. She seems to be well-socialized, but the manners ... well, sometimes good, sometimes not as good!  Thanks again for the info![/B]



If you want to get into agility, go through basic and intermediate obedience. Your dog needs to be under control off leash for agility. You do need to have a vet check your dog's knees.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 31 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716901


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jan 31 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716886





> Thank you so much! So far, her knees are good, and she runs and jumps like a little maniac! I know she would love the agility training. As far as the other goes, looks like the CGC would be a good place to start. She seems to be well-socialized, but the manners ... well, sometimes good, sometimes not as good!  Thanks again for the info![/B]



If you want to get into agility, go through basic and intermediate obedience. Your dog needs to be under control off leash for agility. You do need to have a vet check your dog's knees.
[/B][/QUOTE]

More good info from a reliable source that I would not have known! Thank you for being here and for being kind enough to help those of us who "just don't know!" :ThankYou:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 31 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716803


> Perri did agility until last summer when his trainer retired from teaching to focus on showing her own dogs. I was/am so sad, because Perri was doing well. There aren't others around here that I know of, and I was already driving 25 minutes each way to that class. It was all bigger dogs and a KCC Spaniel. Perri didn't have any interest in them, except one of the trainer's puppies he would occasionally see at the end and an Aussie that he absolutely had it out for for some reason. It never bothered him but he just did not like it![/B]



If you're still interested in resuming Perri's agility classes, then I've attached a link to a training club in Asheville. I don't know if they're any good, but they also offer competition obedience and freestyle dance. 

http://www.agooddogslife.com/


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 31 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716901


> If you want to get into agility, go through basic and intermediate obedience. Your dog needs to be under control off leash for agility. You do need to have a vet check your dog's knees.[/B]


Do you have to get a something in writing to say that their knees are fine from the vet? I do plan on getting her checked out prior to doing the agility but want to make sure I have the appropriate paperwork for when I do enroll her after CGC.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi

i will take jessica to obedience class nest week.at home i trained her to sit stay come on the command and she did well.will have to see how she go in another place and with another dogs.when she past this class then she can go to agility class.i am so excit about this.

hope she will be ok.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Parker's Mom, that was very nice of you thank you so much. However I'm not actually in Asheville. I live in a small town about 45 minutes down the mountain. I put Asheville because no one knows where Tryon is. I do hope to move up there at some point and I think they'll have several options as far as agility. Again thank you so much though!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I did a great job training Daisy. She knows how to go straight to her puppy pad in the bathroom even when she's in a different room. She sits and she shakes her paw when asked. 

Toby does pretty well except for barking all the time when we leave. And he likes to mark. I don't know if any training can help with that though.

But I'm really thinking of enrolling Gus since he's a brand new puppy. But the only training we have around here is at our local Petco.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 31 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716906


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 31 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716901





> If you want to get into agility, go through basic and intermediate obedience. Your dog needs to be under control off leash for agility. You do need to have a vet check your dog's knees.[/B]


Do you have to get a something in writing to say that their knees are fine from the vet? I do plan on getting her checked out prior to doing the agility but want to make sure I have the appropriate paperwork for when I do enroll her after CGC.
[/B][/QUOTE]

All I got from my vet was a thumbs up. Some agility places will ask you to sign a waiver if your pup is less than a year old.


----------

